# Makeup Artist for FASHIONADA 2007! *help!*



## rebekah (Sep 14, 2007)

hey guys I am going to be one of the makeup artists working on Fashionada (in Atlanta, GA).
The main designer that we're doing is Betsey Johnson - her fall line. 
The makeup is supposed to be along the same lines as the clothes  (sort of simple yet dramatic )
perhaps kind of pinup-y yet like done in a totally new way...

does anyone have any suggestions?

one of the ideas that we came up with was a nude lip w/ a purpley red in the inside of the lip you know like you've been sipping on wine..

Any suggestions, pictures, and ideas would greatly help guys!! 

XO


----------



## rebekah (Sep 14, 2007)

Please Help!


----------



## j_absinthe (Sep 14, 2007)

Just from looking at the ready-to-wear stuff she did for her Fall 07, perhaps played up eyes, bold, dense lashes. Some flushed cheeks in coral/orangy tones and cute washed out lips with a hint of tinted gloss.

edit: Listen to FacesbyNiki though, analyze the collection yourself, what makes it stand out to you. My suggestions are just that, suggestions, if you've got a whole other vision in mind, take it there.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Sep 14, 2007)

Look at the theme of her collection and take it from there. Usually the Key/Lead make up artist works with the designer to come up with the look for the show.


----------



## little_angel (Sep 24, 2007)

bold liner and flawless skin have been a focus backstage this season... but as mentioned before, either take cue from the head artist or look at her fall line to gain inspiration


----------

